# The new Debander Site is up!



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

Check it out fellas, the new Debander Goose Call webiste is up and running....

http://www.debander.nodakoutdoors.com/










:rock:
Andy Dunlap

P.S. - Chris....its STRICTLY Wings...not Stictly Wings :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ooops.  Still haven't corrected that eh?


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

so who is gonna hit up randy for a band hunt this fall? i haer he shoots alot? :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You know I'm game Blake......we'll keep in touch on that one.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Blake, you know I'm DOWN!!! :beer:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

I wanna get in on this...... :bartime:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Did I hear the word BAND???????


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

awww boy :roll:


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

don't forget about me Blake


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hey hoggr,

I lost your phone number. I still really want to see your new hardcores!

Give me a call, I'd like to see them anytime this week that you've got time.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

they are awesome...i wish i had about 5 dozen of them bad boys


----------

